# Old Mountain Farm Fav. Does



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Well it seems I may not be able to get that buck from Patchouli after all . . . she'd due dec-feb. and I can only buy kids May-June . . . so I am switching my reservations. 
However I can't choose . . . they are all drop dead. . . I like Michi Kasu and Anna Jarvis . . . but there are so many beautiful does I can't really choose! So . . . your oppinions are welcome . . . I am looking for a buck with alot of milk behind him . . . thanks guys! http://www.oldmountainfarm.com/Breeding&Kidding.html


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's a close tie for me between Michi Kasu and Ballerina....I think I like Ballerina just a tad more. They all are gorgeous does!


----------



## artsy_farmgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

Do you know what buck they will be bred to? They are all very nice does.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

i like michi kasu and tulip the best but i think i like michi kasu more.
beth


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, you all know my favorite OMF does, Flower Power and Nutmeg. . . . but I chose Michi Kasu. To me, she just looks like the "complete package" simply gorgeous!  

I'm thinking of asking a couple breeders in our area if they would like to buy a buckling from OMF, we can get one too, split the cost of shipping and get the extra buck for half-price. . . . hmmm. Have to think more on that.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

If you weren't so far away Olivia . . . sigh. I am actually considering getting two bucklings from OMF. Michi Kasu and Tulip . . . . that way it would be worth the shipping and I wouldn't have to stress because of only one buck . . .and not enough comparisms . . . or he has a short neck she has a short neck or etc.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I know. . . . such a shame!  That's a good idea for you to get two bucks from her. Heck, the second one is half-price you might as well!! That way you can get two different lines. . . . very nice.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Okay, a buck kid from Michi Kasu is almost definite . . . . and if Flower Power is not kidding at the time I would like, I would really like a blue eyed or moonspotted buckling as well . . . perhaps one from this top doe here or the one below . . . what do you think?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

and this doe is named East Rivendell HK Ruby D


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Hmmm. . . . I'm not really an expert on udders, yet.  But I don't care so much for Ruby's udder, looks like she needs a smoother, more extended foreudder. Do you know who they will be bred to?? I personally like "Tah-Dah" better - did you realize that she is the daughter of Michi Kasu? Did you want the two bucklings to be related?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

No I didn't notice that . . . :greengrin: I guess I had her pedigree mixed up with a different goat's . . .but Cheryle doesn't have the bucks on the kidding schedule (as the does are not yet bred). . . so I'm still waiting. . .


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

These are ND's right?

We dont have this breed in Australia, and I have to say I truly am impressed. The quality of these does both in conformation, dairy quality and in particular, udders, awes me. The udders on these does are outstanding, and I can confidently say that they are better in the udder department than many many of the conventional dairy breeds in the show ring here. 

That being said, I really really like nutmeg, but if I had to choose between the does you picked, then I believe Tah Dah is the standout, easy winner, both on mammary and overall conformation.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

tah-dah is better


----------

